# DeCuerdas Eskrima



## dark_hadou (Aug 2, 2006)

has anyone trained with Grand master Tenio and his style of DeCuerdas Eskrima before ? i kno that Master Richard Van Donk is the sole inheritor of that style http://www.decuerdaseskrima.com/
http://www.ninjutsu.com/shihan-van-donk.shtml


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 17, 2008)

Here is a related thread on FMATalk!

http://fmatalk.com/showthread.php?t=814


----------



## Teniostockton (Apr 18, 2008)

dark_hadou said:


> has anyone trained with Grand master Tenio and his style of DeCuerdas Eskrima before ? i kno that Master Richard Van Donk is the sole inheritor of that style http://www.decuerdaseskrima.com/
> http://www.ninjutsu.com/shihan-van-donk.shtml


i philliptenio trained with grand master tenio he was my grandfother i trained with him when i was 9 years old till i was 15 years old then my fother grand master richard tenio took over after my grandfother past away.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 18, 2008)

Teniostockton said:


> i philliptenio trained with grand master tenio he was my grandfother i trained with him when i was 9 years old till i was 15 years old then my fother grand master richard tenio took over after my grandfother past away.


 
Phillip we are glad to have ou here on MartialTalk!  I look forward to hearing more about your family system of Decuerdas Eskrima.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 18, 2008)

Teniostockton said:


> i philliptenio trained with grand master tenio he was my grandfother i trained with him when i was 9 years old till i was 15 years old then my fother grand master richard tenio took over after my grandfother past away.



Wow, how lucky you were! You must have wonderful stories to tell.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 18, 2008)

Teniostockton said:


> i philliptenio trained with grand master tenio he was my grandfother i trained with him when i was 9 years old till i was 15 years old then my fother grand master richard tenio took over after my grandfother past away.


 
Yes, welcome to Martial Talk, Phillip!

I,for one, would welcome anything you could _politely_ offer about Richard Van Donk's training with your grandfather, and what he says about your family style on his website....

...as well as some stories about your Grandfather!


----------



## Mark Lynn (Apr 18, 2008)

Teniostockton said:


> i philliptenio trained with grand master tenio he was my grandfother i trained with him when i was 9 years old till i was 15 years old then my fother grand master richard tenio took over after my grandfother past away.


 
Phillip

Did you by any chance teach the segement on DeCuerdas Eskrima, at some seminar (like) "Training with the Grandmasters" back in 1999 in Stockton?

Mark


----------



## Teniostockton (Apr 18, 2008)

yes i have i also have video of my grandfather and me and my father grandmaster richard tenio doing seminar befor 1999 in stockton and the bay and sac and reno , L.A when i was yunger me and my father been doing my taining 1 on 1 after my grandfather past that was his wish before he die he wanted me to carry on the family art so i went under ground for a min to finsh my training my father GM richard tenio is what you call a hidden master i will be posting pix of me and my father training soon and allso my grandfathers video of a seminar he did back in the day and did any body know that my grandfahter also rote a book that know one knows about  DeCuerdas that only me and my father GM richard tenio has.


----------



## Teniostockton (Apr 18, 2008)

i have nothing to say about what richard van donk and what he dose he has no part of what i do and what i bring to martial talk i stand by my father GM richard tenio i stick with my bloodline im not starting or saying anythig bad about van donk but i do DeCuerdas martial art not to make money but it what i love and its part of what i am.


----------



## Teniostockton (Apr 18, 2008)

thank you for the invite in to martialtalk and your intrest in my family and will be glad to talk about any info or storys you or anybody would like to know.


----------



## Teniostockton (Apr 18, 2008)

yes i have i also have video of my grandfather and me and my father grandmaster richard tenio doing seminar befor 1999 in stockton and the bay and sac and reno , L.A when i was yunger me and my father been doing my taining 1 on 1 after my grandfather past that was his wish before he die he wanted me to carry on the family art so i went under ground for a min to finsh my training my father GM richard tenio is what you call a hidden master i will be posting pix of me and my father training soon and allso my grandfathers video of a seminar he did back in the day and did any body know that my grandfahter also rote a book that know one knows about DeCuerdas that only me and my father GM richard tenio has.


----------

